

Show HN: My Meteor App - Danceynous: Synchronized Youtube Dance Party - vishl
http://dancepartydemo.meteor.com/cc5744d9-326c-4ccb-86b6-7b5123c1d3d9

======
marksbren
If you don't like the music choices, just create your own room by going to the
homepage: <http://dancepartydemo.meteor.com/>

------
asselinpaul
coool

~~~
marksbren
Thanks! It was pretty easy to make with Meteor and the Youtube API.

~~~
vishl
yep, i talk about it in my blog here: [http://vparikh.com/2012/04/19/space-
age-web-development-with...](http://vparikh.com/2012/04/19/space-age-web-
development-with-meteor/)

